# Troubleshooting an HP DeskJet 5150



## btoth (Mar 25, 2004)

A relative has an HP DeskJet 5150 printer and OS 9.2.2.  When printing in normal print mode the page is printing really messed up:  blank lines, repeating lines, overlapping lines, etc.  In black & white or color mode.  However, if we print in photo quality mode, everything comes out excellent, so it's not just an alignment issue and the printer and ink is brand new.

Any ideas or suggestions?  HP's site in not very helpful for an odd problem like this.  I did find a suggestion about disabling other USB printers from the extensions manager, I have not tried this yet.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 25, 2004)

You said the printer is new, so why not give HP's tech support a call.  You should still be under warranty if it hasn't been more than 90 days.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 25, 2004)

I've had generally good response to email tech support requests to HP, just choose the email link on the support page for your printer.


----------

